# Micro mesh pads, what's your technique?



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2017)

So I always use water, is there something better? I brush from heel to tip then back(both ways) do people get better results just brushing in one direction? Is there an advantage at all to using them dry? I just want to hear from people about how they use their micro pads for optimum results. I've been using them for years but I think I (and maybe others) could use some tips.
Thanks.


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just started using them myself and was going to ask others for advice. Thanks for the starting the thread. Look forward to reading all your all tips & tricks.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Just started using them myself and was going to ask others for advice. Thanks for the starting the thread. Look forward to reading all your all tips & tricks.



Your welcome. Feel free to ask questions also. Anybody use oil or flitz, soapy water?


----------



## Nemo (Mar 14, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Just started using them myself and was going to ask others for advice. Thanks for the starting the thread. Look forward to reading all your all tips & tricks.



Where's the best spot for an Aussie to get these, Marek?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 14, 2017)

Ditto, just got some myself and learning how to polish. I also got some different brands of wet/dry sandpaper up to 7000 grit hoping to try some things and find a method that works for me. Noob question: What kind of surface should I lay the knife on?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 14, 2017)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Ditto, just got some myself and learning how to polish. I also got some different brands of wet/dry sandpaper up to 7000 grit hoping to try some things and find a method that works for me. Noob question: What kind of surface should I lay the knife on?



Sometimes I hold the knife in hand over a sink but I've also laid the knife on a cutting board or on a upside down 3rd pan with a towel.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 14, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Where's the best spot for an Aussie to get these, Marek?



Carbatec


----------



## Nemo (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks BT


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 14, 2017)

Haven't used mine for a while but I always used a drop of camellia oil with a spritz of water. I tried to stick to heel to tip but on a workhorse Kato it was crushingly ineffective.


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Where's the best spot for an Aussie to get these, Marek?


Otto may well be right (he usually is) but I didn't buy mine from Carbatec. I bought from https://www.thesandpaperman.com.au/.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 14, 2017)

If I was just trying to create a matte/satin finish I would use the pads dry and go in one direction only. I always felt that when you're doing a satin finish you needed to work in one direction only so your scratch pattern would be as uniform as possible. If I was trying to polish the blade I would use some water for lube, sometimes with a drop of dish soap and then rub in both directions.


----------



## WillC (Mar 14, 2017)

As they don't release any grit......I personally always use em dry, and clean and dry them occasionally........paper and cloth or powder based abrasives that break down releasing grit making a little slurry I use wd40.


----------



## v647c (Mar 14, 2017)

Not sure if the pros will agree with this but I've been using Windex with good results


----------



## hambone.johnson (Mar 14, 2017)

I've used them dry after a progression of wet sandpaper sanding and then the micro pads after and used it dry. Honestly never even thought about using them wet. Any of the videos I've YOUTube they were being used dry


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 14, 2017)

Total beginner. I got them to deal with scratches left on a 52100 ZKramer by the guy who was making a saya for me. I used them dry and they did the job well even though I used them in both directions - impatient I guess. Bottom line, scratches were removed and no visible new scratches evident. Always planned on using them wet but never got around to it. The thread has me thinking beyond plain water already.


----------



## foody518 (Mar 14, 2017)

Are there disadvantages to using plain water aside from possible watching for rust formation on carbons?


----------



## Nemo (Mar 14, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Otto may well be right (he usually is) but I didn't buy mine from Carbatec. I bought from https://www.thesandpaperman.com.au/.



I'll have a look there as well. Thanks Marek.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 14, 2017)

v647c said:


> Not sure if the pros will agree with this but I've been using Windex with good results



You must be Greek. :biggrin:


----------



## v647c (Mar 16, 2017)

99Limited said:


> You must be Greek. :biggrin:



Hahah no I am not, but I do get the reference!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 16, 2017)

I just used my micro pads dry for the first time, and the results are much improved.


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 16, 2017)

labor of love said:


> I just used my micro pads dry for the first time, and the results are much improved.


Ha! Just used mine *wet* for the first time! Didn't notice any difference but I only used a simple two pad progression.


----------



## Unstoppabo (Mar 20, 2017)

Does anyone use these with mud? I the finish from 3m pads soaked in king 800 mud


----------



## labor of love (Mar 20, 2017)

Unstoppabo said:


> Does anyone use these with mud? I the finish from 3m pads soaked in king 800 mud



Not yet. But I've used a king 800 finish on bevels then jumped to 3-5k micro pads to polish over king finish.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 20, 2017)

I use them dry to put final polish when restoring vintage carving sets. Puts a high polish on 1890's carbon stag handle blades. When they need it I clean them.


----------

